# great deal on a trident ultra 4.7 used twice



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

i have an orange camo trident ultra 4.7 i just got from austin canoe and kayak mid june. 1900
i also got the ice pod storage for the tank well 285

i added a humminbird 197c which is a darn good finder at 99 it has only been out on the lake once
battery is set up and has a charger

i have one scotty mount to go with it that has never been used 15 i think

im throwing in a stainless steel kayak cart that has awesome beach tires. this cart is better than any you can buy and works great

i have a truck rack for it that has a neat rod holder system on it and ofcourse pool noodles for the yak supports

paddle included.
this is an awesome yak that i wish i didnt have to sale- thats life

2000 gets it all look it up on craigs list belmont im in belmont nc 704 6269422


----------

